# [SOLVED] Need Advent 4211 Drivers



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello, 
Ive been looking all over for a website that will do the drivers for the advent 4211 but cant find one anywhere if you could find me a site or even the drivers it would be much appreciated thanks alot details of the system are below: 


Advent 4211
RAM-2GB
OS- XP PROFESSIONAL SP2
HDD-320GB 
Intel Atom processor N270 
Drivers needed are : 
Ethernet controller (ven 10EC dev 8136)
Network Controller (ven168C dev 0024)
PCI device (ven 8086 dev 27D8)
SM bus controller (ven 8086 dev 27DA)
Video Controller (ven 8086 dev 27A6)
Video Controller (VGA Compatable) Ven 8086 dev 27AE


it is alot i know but i justcant find them anywhere even on the intel sight thanks again in advance David


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Need Advent 4211 Drivers*

copy and paste into the address bar of your browser


http://support.thetechguys.com/layout.aspx?ID={b1fdbd43-ca23-4266-883d-c6762d457a63}&CatID={789879f1-f9f1-470a-86b6-3445bf15cc31}


----------



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Need Advent 4211 Drivers*

nice i got audio the chipset and card reader and the bluetooth but i there is no link to download the drivers for the graphics and the lan so i still need them thanks alot for the link though bud


----------



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Need Advent 4211 Drivers*

the tech guys emailed me the drivers mate so thanks fot the link got them all now thanks very much appreciated David


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

